# R.m.s. Cilicia



## Ian

*R.M.S. Cilicia*

The three Anchor Line 'sister' ships included CILICIA, CIRCASSIA and CALEDONIA. Tonnages were all a little over 11,000. The three were built in 1938, 1937 & 1948 resp. and were all twin screw, oil-fired of the 2X8 cyclinder Fairfield-Doxford opposed piston type with standard speed of 16.5 knots. They were designed for 300 First Class and 80 steerage passengers. These three magnificent vessels proved to be serious competition for P & O on the U.K./India run. Accommodation and catering services were exceptional.


----------



## PKiddell

*RMS Cilicia*

Hi Ian. wonder if you were an engineer on the Cilicia in the mid 1950's.
I was Intermediate 2nd during 1955/56 and remember an engineer named Ian. Certainly enjoyed my time there,even though it was the days before air coditioning. All scots engineers and leckies except for myself a kiwi,great crowd to sail with.
peter kiddell.


----------

